# Lawn Care



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok guys since becoming a victim of our failing economy I need to do some subsidizing. I am starting a lawn care business. I am a stickler for doing things right and used to have a lawn care company some years ago. I will be cutting lawns and trimming hedges, along with my teen age son who needs to earn some cash for his car. An average size yard will run $30.00 for cutting, edging, weed eating, and blowing driveway, and I will give free estimates. trying to limit my drive time and area from Gulf Breeze to Destin, but if you want to set up something on a regular basis I might include Pensacola. If you need any work or know someone who does PLEASE throw my name out there. PM me for my cell #.

Reed,


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

should pick up in a month or so. all the best of luck to you.


----------

